# Range Hood Vent Mod



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I final took the time and vented the range hood out the side of the 23RS. For those of you that have not done this yet just take the time and do it. There are lots of threads on the process, remember measure twice maybe three times and then make your cut. A drill, saws-all, screw drivers, measuring tools, tin snips, the required parts and a few hours of your time is all it takes. I got rained in this weekend and it was so nice to vent the steam and smells outside. I figured out a trick that makes the install quite easy and removes the risk prior to cutting the hole through the outside skin of the trailer. If you want to do this mod and want some advice send me a PM and if you want I will give you a call to discuss the process.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

robertized said:


> Paul here is a post I did on this topic and also another one by Ridgeway-Rangers.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=36241&view=findpost&p=437161
> 
> ...


The second link is pretty much how I installed mine. And yes, it was pretty easy. Just remember to measure twice.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep !! It was well worth the time, to get those onion fumes outside !!. Just don't get me started why this cannot be done at the factory !!.


----------

